# Welches Mainboard habe ich?



## Frodo3 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo. 

Ich würde gerne wissen, welches Mainboard ich eingebaut habe, ohne den PC aufzuschrauben zu müssen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2013)

Schnapp dir eine beliebige freie Version eines Systemanalysetools (Sandra, Everest, Aida,...) und klicke auf "Mainboard".
Hersteller, Version und zumeist sogar Seriennummer können so problemlos ausgelesen werden. 

Beispiel: http://www.chip.de/downloads/SiSoft-Sandra-Lite-2014_12998086.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2013)

Dafür würde auch CPU-Z ausreichen


----------



## Frodo3 (11. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir vorhin Everest geholt. Motherboard Informationen : Motherboard ID unbekannt. Motherboard Name unbekannt. Hm. 

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, das herauszufinden, ohne ein Tool zum Herunterladen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2013)

CPU-Z ist die kleine feine Variante.

Dass Everest dein Mainboard nicht kennt liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass dein Mainboard neuer ist als die verwendete Version von Everest... 

Versuchs einfach mit CPU-Z oder Sandra, die sind immer aktuell und kennen quasi jede Hardware.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Dezember 2013)

Everest ist ja schon etliche Jahre nicht mehr aktuell  - der Nachfolger ist Aida64.


----------



## xenio (11. Dezember 2013)

und wenn de ganz einfach mal den tower öffnest und drauf schaust in 99% steht es drauf


----------



## Scalon (11. Dezember 2013)

xenio schrieb:


> und wenn de ganz einfach mal den tower öffnest und drauf schaust in 99% steht es drauf



Das ist aber schwer weil im Anfangsposting steht, dass er sein PC nicht aufschrauben möchte andererseits möchte er auch kein Tool herunterladen. Außer blind drauf los raten bleibt nicht viel übrig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2013)

Meist wird es kurz beim Start angezeigt, wenn man an der richtigen Stelle die Pause Taste erwischt kann man es sehen


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Dezember 2013)

Frodo3 schrieb:


> Habe mir vorhin Everest geholt. Motherboard Informationen : Motherboard ID unbekannt. Motherboard Name unbekannt. Hm.
> 
> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, das herauszufinden, ohne ein Tool zum Herunterladen?



schick dein pc kurz per Amazon-Kanone zu mir , dann schau ich 

wenn dein pc ein komplett-pc war kannste anhand der PC beschreibung Nachschaun .
Eigentlich sollte bei deinem pc ein Handbuch dabei sein


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Dezember 2013)

Kostenlos und gut
Speccy


----------

